# Residency



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello
Is there a minimum amount of time that you have to stay in Portugal after residency has been granted?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You could leave the same day if you want to but whether you would remain deemed a resident of Portugal would depend on a number of factors.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou 
What would be the factors?


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

RichardHenshall said:


> You could leave the same day if you want to but whether you would remain deemed a resident of Portugal would depend on a number of factors.


Any idea what factors I should consider


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The usual factors that determine residency such as where you live (or spend the most time), the centre of your economic interests etc, whether you can be considered to be a resident somewhere else and so on. It's not just about obtaining a piece of paper, you need to continue to qualify thereafter.

If you are more specific about what you wish to do that might be considered unusual or different to simply living in Portugal, you might get more helpful answers.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Some post when they got nothing to say. Some don't. 

Google translation of the link. 

https://sites.google.com/site/lexim...da/cap-vi---residencia-em-territorio-nacional

Article 85 - Cancellation of the residence permit

2 - Without prejudice to the application of special provisions, the residence permit may also be canceled when the person concerned, without reasonable grounds, is absent from the Country:

(a ) holding a*temporary residence permit*, six consecutive months or eight months interpolated, within the total period of validity of the authorization;

b ) Holding a*permanent residence permit*, 24 consecutive months or, within a period of three years, 30 interpolated months.

3 - Absence beyond the limits provided for in the preceding paragraph must be justified upon application filed with the SEF prior to the departure of the resident from the national territory or, in exceptional cases, after his departure


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Assuming that the OP is an EU national, which seems reasonable given the stated location and origin, a more relevant law from which to quote might be as shown here with the relevant translation being:



> Chapter V Right of permanent residence
> 
> Article 10 - Right of permanent residence of Union citizens and their family members
> 
> ...


However it's not clear if the OP is referring to permanent residence, which can be sought 5 years after registering residency or some other form of residency. As an EU national, the right to reside (ie to start again with temporary residency) would still apply even after the right of permanent residency referred to above had been lost due to absence.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou I am currently in uk and own property in algarve want to apply for temporary residency so if I do am I right that I have to spend 6 months a year in Portugal


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

Have you considered the tax position? Seems to me that you might run the risk of becoming a Portuguese tax resident. Futhermore, if you do so and do not apply for non-habitual residency at the time, you might debar yourself from NHR in the future.


----------

